# Will hgh/mk 677 increase dick size?



## UltraExtremeIntense (May 1, 2019)

Title


----------



## fobos (May 1, 2019)

no


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2019)

If you are still growing it's gonna become bigger anyways (depends on what stage it is) but HGH is for osteoporosis not dick size.

But maybe


----------



## mojopin (May 1, 2019)

Just jelq and take Cialis + beetroot juice bro


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (May 1, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Just jelq and take Cialis + beetroot juice bro


Beetroot? Yoi having me on here lad or for real?


----------



## mojopin (May 1, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Beetroot? Yoi having me on here lad or for real?


No bro it will help maintain a full erection


----------



## OCDMaxxing (May 1, 2019)

no


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (May 1, 2019)

Should I wait till Im 18 to start jelqing?


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (May 1, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Should I wait till Im 18 to start jelqing?


No ya cunt, the sooner the better.


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Should I wait till Im 18 to start jelqing?


No. You should wait until 45 at least


----------



## Alexanderr (May 2, 2019)

Wish it would/could. But it doesn’t.


----------



## elfmaxx (May 2, 2019)

No but it will make your nose bigger.


----------



## AyWiz (May 2, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Should I wait till Im 18 to start jelqing?


Yes sir. It’s better.


----------



## x30001 (May 2, 2019)

UltraExtremeIntense said:


> Title


No.


----------



## AspiringChad (May 2, 2019)

Penis pump


----------



## haircutcel (May 2, 2019)

your maximum potential is determined by prenatal testosterone, and pubertal horomones cause it to grow to that size. i don't think hgh has anything to do with dick size and even test would only work if you didn't get adequate horomones during puberty because your penis isn't at full potential


----------



## KrissKross (May 2, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> No but it will make your nose bigger.


Ded srs?


----------

